# Moving mom and week old kit



## Marie28 (Mar 20, 2017)

Our silver fox doe Ruby had a one live kit. She is feeding it and its growing great. The problem is that she can't stay in her current cage (inside the house), its too small. We have an out door hutch made and ready for her. We will also have to change the nesting box (cardboard) because its not a good fit for the hutch and it falling apart (she has chewed a whole on one side). We would make an all wood one for her.

Is there anything to make this easier for her/us. Should we wait till the kit has it eyes open, should we do it now?

More info about on our rabbits :]
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/video-of-kit-on-pg-3-newfreewill-rabbit-adventure.35413/


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 20, 2017)

Not sure, if possible maybe wait till the kit's eyes are open


----------



## JakeM (Mar 20, 2017)

You should be okay moving her into the new cage. I recommend moving her in the mid- to late-morning as she's going to be more active around dusk and dawn and she'll have the rest of the day to settle in. Watch her for a bit after you move her and check in periodically. I wouldn't give her the kit right away, but after a couple hours pass it should be okay. This is to prevent her from doing any damage in case she freaks out.


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 20, 2017)

Okay, she is normally pretty calm. When she get scared or is upset she puts head in the far corner.
But I would rather be safe than sorry. I'm kind worried she will stop taking care of the kit. She is pretty young (4 months) and i have been happily shocked at how well she is doing. We cleaned out her care a couple days ago and she immediately nursed the kit once we put it back it.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Mar 21, 2017)

Also, move some stuff from her old cage(toys, water+food dishes, some old bedding, if possible), to help her feel more familiar with the new cage.


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 23, 2017)

So we moved Mama ruby and her kit today. so far so good! More of an update on this thread pg 4.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ideo-pg-3-newfreewill-rabbit-adventure.35413/


----------

